# Juicy Couture and other brands at Outlet Mall Dubai : Fake or real ?



## jida (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi
i really need to know if the juicy couture and other brands at outlet mall dubai are real or fake
help pls


----------



## Felixtoo2 (Jan 16, 2009)

Not sure about that brand specifically but any of the stuff i`ve bought at the Outlet Mall has been the genuine gear.


----------



## Mr Rossi (May 16, 2009)

The stuff that comes through Boutique 1 and Salam is geniune, that shop selling all the Lacoste polos is well snide.


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

Juicy coutoure,Polo and LV bags are probably the highest selling brands in Dubai thanks to Karama Shopping Complex. Hard to tell if they're fake too so you never know.


----------



## M.Sharaf (Nov 19, 2008)

the product sold at Factory outlet are real brand , not fake . as it comes directly from the assigned distributore for the brands . 
on the other hand , finding a 250dhs LV shopping bag , it doesnt need much of thinking .

TC


----------

